# Deux bugs!



## cycliste60 (12 Décembre 2013)

Depuis dimanche deux bugs sont apparus sur mon IPad.
Le premier avec Meteomedia, mon IPad gelé totalement et je dois forcer l'extinction.
Le deuxième avec l'application Pinterest qui se ferme lorsque je veux envoyer une image.
J'ai effacé les cookies, l'historique mais rien.
Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi ces deux bugs?


----------



## Larme (12 Décembre 2013)

Les applications sont-elles à jour ?


----------



## cycliste60 (12 Décembre 2013)

Oui tous à jour!
Une collègue de travail à également le même bug sur Pinterest.


----------

